# Possible oral cancer



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I just came from the vet with Frosty. As most know, he is going to be 15 in a few months. We went for routine blood work and an ear infection. I've known for some time that his teeth need cleaning, but at his age and with a heart murmur and bad liver enzymes, we have not decided to go for it. Recently he has been leaving blood on his chewies if he chews way back on the left side of his mouth, so I asked them to see if there was a broken tooth or something. They said there is a 'tumor' about as long and as wide as your little finger in the back of his mouth on that side. His teeth are causing it to bleed.







Until they can biopsy it we won't know, but it is very likely a cancer.







They suggested the thing to do is go ahead with the cleaning and at the same time do the biopsy and try to remove as much of it as they can. That sounds reasonable........but is it? At his age? He is happy and fairly active and eats good. I don't know if I can stand to first take the chance on giving him an anesthetic, and then also causing him much pain and misery with the surgery in his mouth! and then whatever treatments he would have to have.









I'm terrified at what this can mean for him. I don't want him to suffer and waist away. If it's cancer it will probably go to either his bones or lungs and the thought of him suffering is more than I can take. As horrible as the decision is, I would much rather see him go to sleep before it got too bad.









Frosty and I need your prayers. I would pray first that it not be a cancer, then for wisdom to make the right decisions on how to proceed----and then pray that if we must make other painful decisions that they would be the best ones for him. I also need the comfort of your experience and knowledge. Jaimie's opinion will be a major help in deciding how to proceed, as well as those of you who have had seniors that have had a major problem in the late stages of life.









So please pray for us, and give us your opinion or thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Dee, I am so very sorry to hear this. I have no words of wisdom...only my prayers.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, Dee
I know it's a bad time right now, but as much as I know it's difficult to do this..try to think
positive. Take it one minute at a time and see what they find. There is always the chance
your fears will fade to yesterday. If not, and the worst happens then you, your family and
vet can discuss options. Of course you don't want your baby to suffer. I can understand
that totally. 
I'll be praying for the best!
Brit


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! I'm so sorry.









We had a similar decision to make with Oreo the dog I grew up with.

When Oreo was 14 years old they discovered a bunch of fatty tumors and decided to do the surgery to remove them. The surgery went fine but she had a real had time recovering. She stopped eating for a week or so. After that all she would eat was Alpo canned dog food and even that was only 1 particular kind. That went on for a few months. Then in May when I was on vacation and my dad was watching Lexi Oreo started to eat her dry dog food. She only did that because Lexi kept eating it and Oreo kind of got torked at Lexi so she went over and tried to eat it before Lexi could get to it.







I think she only lived up living for about 10 months after the surgery. She had a lot of other problems that they found out about after the surgery. She was at the beginning stages of heart and kidney failure. The tumors did come back and we decided not to do another surgery since the last one was so hard on her. Oreo ended up passing away last Halloween. She laid down at my mom's feet while she was working on the computer and just went to sleep.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

We will keep You and Frosty in our prayers


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Lets pray its not cancer







My Holli had stomach cancer at 14 so I know the feeling of finding out. Even at that age its such a blow. I think the only thing you can do is learn what you can about how they think it will progress, do what you can to keep him happy, and judge what to do by how Frosty feels. Lets hope that what they determine is not such bad news and that something can be done to give Frosty a bunch more years.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I don't have experience with older dogs, so I can only offer you support and prayers and urge you to take one step at a time. I hope others with senior dogs will chime in and that Dr. Jaime has advice for you. I'm an optimist, and the tumor could be benign, they are so resilient,








Prayers coming your way....


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am sorry you are having to go through this. I think what Janet said is so right. What ever your heart decides, we will be here for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dee, I am so sorry to hear this. The others have offered good advice so I will add that we will certainly keep you and Frosty in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i so sorry to hear this. my thoughts are with you and frosty....i hope for the best. i really hope it's not cancer.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh this must be so scary for you. 

Only you know what is best for your little man, but I would probably go for the surgery-if his heart, liver, lungs, and kidneys are up for it. My thinking for that would be that if it is a tumor, removing it may take care of the issue- or at the very least slow down the spread of it. 

Good luck honey- and please know you and Frosty will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I am soooooo sorry







about dear little Frosty's tumor. I don't have any helpful knowledge about cancer or cancer in a senior dog. I do know how hard it is to have to make decisions on treatment & not wanting suffering if the condition is not curable. It's a very difficult heartbreaking dilemma. I'll be sending prayers for Frosty & for you too. I don't know what I would do either under those circumstances.








[attachment=14347:attachment]


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Poor Frosty, Poor Frosty's Mom




























Such a difficult decision, but I know that you will be able to make the right one for you and for Frosty.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I sure hope that everything turns out ok. Please keep us posted. I didn't realize that Frosty was a senior citizen. He's as cute as a pup!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope it all turns out good, my thoughts and prayers
are with you and Frosty! I wish I could offer you some advice, but I can't..
Just know I will be thinking of Frosty










Andrea~


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so sorry for you and Frosty. This is a though call. Don't know what I would do in your place. I totally trust my vet and I would discuss with him the best options for the dog.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Im so sorry to read this. I will be praying for Frosty and you


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Dee I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll be praying, and hoping for the best for Frosty. I know you'll keep us updated. Try to hang in there and not worry too much until you know for sure.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and Frosty and I hope for the best for both of you


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dee, I'll be holding you and Frosty in my thoughts and prayers. Please take care of yourself and keep us posted on how you and Frosty are doing. We are all here for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry





















I'll post later tonight


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope everything will turn out alright for you and Frosty. You will both be in my prayers


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that but taking one step at a time sounds like great advice to me. Me 'n Tanner will keep you 'n Frosty in our prayers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dee im so sorry to hear this..Frosty has really been through a lot these past few years.







it's hard for me to give advice without seeing the tumor...how big it is, how it is effecting his eating. bad part is u have to sedate for the biopsy b/c of where it is...perhaps can they radiograph him without sedation (i dont know how cooperative he is) but maybe they can tell if it is invading the bone..this may help u make decisions o whether to proceed with the biopsy/teeth cleaning. also maybe chest xrays so if it is a cancer and is aggressive they can see metastasis in the lungs..just things to consider that can be done with out sedating him. good luck to u and frosty..u all will be in my thoughts


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry you have this terrible worry!! I know how awful it is to hear the possibility of cancer. I had this with my Missy, but with a bladder cancer . 
My first suggestion is get a consultation with a veterinary oncologist if at all possible. They deal with tumors all the time and could probably better give you a better insight as to the pros and cons. 


Missy's was a very aggressive type and normal prognosis was not good . Missy was also diabetic and heart murmur.. so putting her under was also a concern with these. I researched and tried to learn as much as I could so I could discuss with the vets the options..weigh the pros and cons. Missy was younger... so again a difference.. so I can only make suggestions..and put forth questions to ask of yourself and of the vets.

First as difficult as it is.. learn as much as you can before you do anything. research and then can have somewhat of a "base" to have a pow-wow with your vet. Learning the possible options/outcomes will help you make a better informed decision. I admit the more I read the more frightened I was.. yet I knew I HAD to know the what might bes so I could do what was best for Missy...not me. When I had the discussions with the vet.. all this enabled me to better understand what she was telling me.. and she didn't have to waste time explaining terms etc, and I could focus on questions I had.
It believe it is true that the only way to know for sure.. is to do biopsy. I know you have age, and other health issues to consider and all must be part of the decision.
If the vet thinks it is a cancer.. ask what kind.. how invasive would the surgery be... normally the surgery goes beyond the actual tumor to a include a certain "safety margin" so it can be a pretty big surgery. 
There are some beneign tumors of the mouth (often fatty type) and as what the vet feels is the odds it might be one of those... often by the look an experienced vet can have an decent idea. ( I think most oncologists can confirm/rule out to a pretty good 'educated guess" )
Some oral cancers can be treated with radiation but that too has its 'affects".
Since this was just discovered it will be difficult to know what the growth rate is.
If this is not causing any pain now, Frosty is eating well and acts happy.. that too is something to take into consideration. Sometime a shorter but happy and good quality will out weigh the other option if there is not a good,decent outlook for good life post surgery and recoup.
Ask how long the recoup might be should you go ahead with the surgery/removal. Ask what would it involve.. how much pain and can pain be readily managed. What about eating? If liver is compromised.. would any further meds/treatments further compromise the liver..in which case would that make sense?
I assume the vet would have suggested if a possibility.. but wonder if a needle aspiratation could be done and if it even would be at all enlightening.
The ultimate decision has to be yours..but you want that decision to be based as best as possible on weighting one way to another. The vet can inform and 'educate" but can't tell you what to do... howevr you CAN ask: "what would you do if Frosty was YOUR dog"... 
We did do surgery only because the area where the tumor allowed for little "problems after"... so a scetion of her bladder was removed. We did NOT do chemo or radiation ( experts opinion agreed it was not in her best interest) We did however give Piroxicam (NSAID)which we had specially compounded as exact dosing is very important. This particular med had shown to slow cancer growth and in many cases to actually shrink this particular type cancer Missy had. I do believe there has been some research to see if this holds true for other type cancers as well as to see if other NSAIDS also had the same affect.
Though we actually took a pretty conservative approach to a very aggressive cancer.. Missy beat the odds and lived way beyond everyone's expectations... and when she passed it was NOT from the cancer..it was causing no distress to her at all even 1 year and 9 months after dx. 

I do have some information on oral cancers in dogs as well as some relating to benign growths. I went to take a quick look but didn't find them. I will continue to look.
I do know from the support group I went to of pets with cancer.. the continued advise was: cut the carbs out of the diet..( cancer cells like carbs).. the recommended diet usually gets the needed 'fuel" from fats.. however don't think with a liver problem if that is a good idea.. have to check on that. Some have simple cut back on carbs ..not cut out.

It is advised.. give some immune boosting supplements like "Transfer Factor".. give some Omegas fatty acid supplemetns.Again this should be discussed with the vet..preferably an oncologist who is a bit more in-tuned to "boosting" with supplements regardless of whether you do surgery or not. 

My heart goes out to you..I know how frustrating/scarey/ and overwhelming it can be to have to face such difficult decisions... especially when you don't know exactly what you are dealing with and have to consider if the procedure to even find out is the best idea. I think a consult with an oncologist will be helpful. 

In the end your heart will tell you exactly what to do.. and whatever your heart decides..it WILL BE the RIGHT one because it is made from the love you have for Frosty and wanting what is best for him. Regardless of outcome from that decision.. good or bad.. it STILL is the right one!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for Frosty.














hopefully they can do something without the sedation.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dee I am so sorry to hear this, I will keep both you and Frosty in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for you and Frosty. It's so hard when our beloved pets get older and we have to deal with these types of decisions.

My thoughts and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so very, very sorry to hear what you and Frosty are going through.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee my heart breaks for you. I know how shocked you must feel. I want you to know that I will be praying for Frosty and for you. It's so hard to watch our baby's get old and have all the health problems. It's really hard for me to even talk about what we might have looking at us in the future







to close to home







I pray it isn't cancer







PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED, give little Frosty a big hug for me


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Since I don't know anything yet except it is there in his mouth, all I can do now is try to find out what the options are if it is cancerous. So far what I've read it looks likely.







The vet will call tomorrow with the blood test results that will give some indication if he is healthy enough for surgery. I will be asking a lot of questions like could we biopsy without anesthesia first. He had a recent X-Ray and there wasn't anything in his chest 3 mos. ago, but they would X-Ray again if they do surgery, to see if it has gone to his lungs.
Jaimie, I'll ask about X-Ray of his jaw. I will also ask about an oncologist. We have a vet school here with a clinic, so hopefully there is one.

This has really gotten to me. I, myself, also have something in my throat or between the throat and ear that may be a tumor. I have to have an ultrasound on it Monday. Wouldn't it be a kick if Frosty and I have the same thing?!







I don't know which one scares me more.....
Thanks guys.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dee,
I'm a bit late catching up on the posts today as I have been traveling. I am distressed to hear about Frosty's possible cancer. For all of us with a senior citizen this hits home in a scary and worrisome way. I hope that you will try and take it one step at a time. Don't get ahead of yourself......and try and get as much info as possible. Also consider a specialist. I am hoping for some positive news. Please know that my thoughts are with you and Frosty!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry, that's a lot to carry all at once. There just aren't any words, but your friends here are here for you and Frosty


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no Dee. now I'm worry about you both







how come you didn't say anything before. hopefully it's nothing to worry about. and you both will be just fine














please let us know the results on Monday


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for both of you. Talk about stress! I can't imagine how horrible this must be for you. Please let us know how you and Frosty are doing.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thats too sad. I'm not sure there is anything I can say to make it better but just know that all of us will be here to support you not matter what happens. I sure hope its not cancer though.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Dee--
I am so sorry that you have to deal with this right now.......But you need to try to stay positive. DOn't think ahead of yourself (i kno it's so much easier said than done) but try...for Frosty....
I will keep you guys in my prayers....be positive


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

will be praying for you guys


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

You've got happy thoughts and well wishes being beamed at you from over here in SK. I'm always stressed out over the fact that Sir N is getting older every single day. I've always loved reading about Frosty simply because his age gives me great hope. Fingers and paws are crossed for you and Frosty.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Frosty. I hope all will be fine with him







You and Frosty will stay in my thoghts


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Dear Dee and precious Frosty
I am distraught to hear you are both so unwell. Sorry, I've got no advice to give you, but I'll be thinking of you both constantly.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I am so sad, worried and sorry that you and Frosty must deal with this.
I have said a hard prayer just now and will be thinking of you both.


----------

